# Reset Lightroom Presets



## alaios (Jun 3, 2015)

Dear all,
I am trying to learn lightroom presets and I also downloaded few more from some photographers.
What though I do know yet is how I can turn my image just at the stage it was before I clicked my first preset (typically I pick many presets one after the other)

How I can do that in lightroom?
Regards
Alex


----------



## clee01l (Jun 3, 2015)

In Develop you have a history panel that lists each step in sequence. If you have a Presets names "Pink Preset", it will show on a line item in History as "Pink Preset"  The Adjustment that you made before is listed just before that.  By clicking on the entry just before the Preset entry, you step back that one step.  Now if you add a new adjustment, the "Pink Preset" entry will be replaced with the new adjustment.


----------



## Luc (Jun 4, 2015)

And to go back to the original state,  you have the option in the Develop module to reset.  The button is at the bottom of the right panels (where you have the Basic panel and others). Clicking the reset button will set your image back to the original state. 

You can also use a virtual copy of the image. By creating a virtual copy you can apply adjustments without altering the original image.  You can create several virtual copies of the image. To do so,  right click on the selected image and choose Create virtual copy.


----------

